# 1/4" Steel ammo & Light bands



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I may have said, that I never gonna use smaller than 8 mm ammo when shooting with slingshot. But I was wrong...

This light setup is not a good choice, when weather is windy.

With small ammo like this, good release feels difficult.

Slingshot in this video is The BoyShot (homemade).

Material is plywood and design is Bill Hays.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

one shot, one hit. great shooting, as usual


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was one awesome shot!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I really like the boyshot I have in g-10 it's one of my favorites.Great shot especially with 1/4 steel.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Kalamazoo.... you are unreal! Did not know that Finland was producing genetically altered hit men like our CIA. :shocked:

Only possible answer for a man that shoots that well.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Sasquatch with a slingshot, lol. Legendary shooting Kalevala. :bowdown:*


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> one shot, one hit. great shooting, as usual


Thanks hoggy :thumbsup:

First time I have bands, that have no more power than just that, what is needed.

I already made a little wider bands to get better feeling to shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That was one awesome shot!


Thanks Ibojoe B)

Fun to shoot with light setup like this sometimes.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> I really like the boyshot I have in g-10 it's one of my favorites.Great shot especially with 1/4 steel.


This thin plywood BoyShot looks like a little kid's toy, but shoots so well.

And 1/4" steel is cheap.

Thank You very much Royleonard :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Kalamazoo.... you are unreal! Did not know that Finland was producing genetically altered hit men like our CIA. :shocked:
> 
> Only possible answer for a man that shoots that well.


Perhaps that is one reason, why I don't have much memories of my army time :shocked:

Thanks SJAaz :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Sasquatch with a slingshot, lol. Legendary shooting Kalevala. :bowdown:*


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:

That was well said 

Thanks man !!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Kalamazoo.... you are unreal! Did not know that Finland was producing genetically altered hit men like our CIA. :shocked:
> ...


Perhaps that is one reason, why I don't have much memories of my army time

:shocked:

That could very well be possible.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fun video


Thanks Tag 

Fun to shoot with lighter setup for a change.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

I like shooting 6mm steel but find I get a lot more fliers, lighter and can be tricky to release I think


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Berkshire bred said:


> I like shooting 6mm steel but find I get a lot more fliers, lighter and can be tricky to release I think


Good release is difficult with small ammo and those are not very finger tips frienly either.


----------

